# 4dkh solution for drop checker



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

hey,

i know i can make this myself, but i do not have a scale or graduated cylinders to accurately measure the ingredients. does anyone know where i can buy 4dkh solution in toronto, or a good online source that delivers in canada?

thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As I mentioned in my PM, I sell the kH standards (made to whatever dkH you want).

Delivery costs are usually prohibitive, as you will be paying for the weight of the water.


----------

